
Brick-laying robot stacks 1,000 bricks an hour to build a house in 2 days - Futurebot
http://inhabitat.com/brick-laying-robot-stacks-1000-bricks-an-hour-to-build-a-house-in-2-days/
======
CodeWriter23
Shouldn't there be some rebar in there somewhere?

~~~
planteen
The first robot is not able to pass the big, bad wolf's third test case just
yet. The three little pigs have not yet given their stamp of approval for this
reason

------
Black-Plaid
"Can do everything a human bricklayer can do"

Humans come in to put in lintels.

